# Mysteriöses Ei



## Kakashi10 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?

Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^


----------



## Treni (6. Dezember 2009)

war damals mit meinen krieger nen halbes jahr drann^^

aber anders gesagt:

glaub net alles was leute erzählen, dieses "ich habs beim ersten mal bekommen"
kann man eh kaum glauben schenken


----------



## ...SKIP... (6. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab auch so um die 15-20 gebraucht ... vor dem öffnen dachte ich mir "wiso droppt den der nie" ^^
Edit: wenn ich so nachdenke warens woch doch mehr als 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (6. Dezember 2009)

Bin seit fast nem Jahr dabei, nie bekommen.
Auch seit fast nem Jahr jeden Tag die Hyldnir-Quest gemacht, nie das Mount bekommen.
Ich habe nie Glück...


----------



## Excellsior (6. Dezember 2009)

Tja ich glaube ich bin in der Sache einer der größten Pechschweine, bin jetzt seit November ´08 mit 2 Chars dran mir jede Woche 2 Eier zu holen und noch keiner von Beiden hat ihn!
In meiner Gilde wurden schon Wetten abgeschlossen ob es vor Cataclysm noch klappt....


----------



## Ultimo01 (6. Dezember 2009)

also ich hab den grünen auch durchs ei bekommen... nach hmm ca 40 veruschen...


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?
> 
> Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^




Son Schwachsinn, das das 7te oder 15te Ei iwas besonderes wäre, es ist ne chance, es kann im ersten ei sein, oder du wirst es in 10000 eiern nicht zu gesicht bekommen. Wäre mehr als zufall wenn das 7te und das 15te ei die beiden Häufigsten .. dinger wären aus denen was schlüpft.


----------



## Millwall (6. Dezember 2009)

Bin jetzt ca beim 6ten Ei oder so und hatte bis jetzt auch noch kein Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber irgendwann droppts ja doch eventuell mal, und falls nicht, die Pets kann man verkaufen oder den Twinks schicken etc (hatte bis jetz einmal die Kobra und je einmal die Madenhackerjungen in weiß und normal).


----------



## Kargaro (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab es noch nie ausprobiert (ich habe schon einen anderen Proto)  aber ein Freund von mir hat über 7 Monate gebraucht, um den Drache zu bekommen.


----------



## Anoryel (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hänge da auch schon eine ganze Weile dran... 
Und ehrlich gesagt hab ich es sogar scho aufgegeben. Seit über ein halbes Jahr kauf ich jede Woche dieses bescheuerte Ei und immer nur Madenhackerjunges oder anderer unnützer Krempel droppen drauß.
Naja ich wünsch jedem der das auch versucht viel Glück. 
Ich hatte keins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Anoryel


----------



## Tera-Froce (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab erst 5 Eier aufgemacht, immer nur dieses 100Jährige Ei und einmal nen Pet...




Pusillin schrieb:


> Bin seit fast nem Jahr dabei, nie bekommen.
> Auch seit fast nem Jahr jeden Tag die Hyldnir-Quest gemacht, nie das Mount bekommen.
> Ich habe nie Glück...



Was isn die Hyldnir-Quest? Da gibts nen Mount?


----------



## abe15 (6. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?
> 
> Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^



Das ist so eine Sache. Mein Bruder macht seit WotlK Release (ja, richtig gelesen) jede Woche brav sein Ei auf und hatte noch keinen Drachen.
Ich dagegen hatte ihn schon im 2. UND im 8. Ei gehabt.


----------



## Idekoon (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte den Drachen im ersten Ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (6. Dezember 2009)

Tera-Froce schrieb:


> ich hab erst 5 Eier aufgemacht, immer nur dieses 100Jährige Ei und einmal nen Pet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ja eine Daily gibt es dort, da bekommst du nen Beutel, wo zu 1% ein weißer Bär drin ist.

Btw.: Spiele seit 4 Jahren WoW, und habe mehrere Twink und ich hab auch noch nie was Episches gedroppt.


----------



## Crush351 (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab nach den 20 Ei aufgehört zu zählen...^^
Aber ich hab ja nen anderen Proto und bin damit zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Hab den Eisbären bei der 3ten q bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaeln (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab bei 6 80ern mit denen ich die Eier kaufe schon 3x den Protodrachen drinne gehabt...allerdings die beiden 1. 80er haben ihn immer noch nicht...also absolut unterschiedlich...zum Thema.."Hab ich beim 1. Mal drinne gehabt" bei meinem Todesritter war es so...mein Jäger als 1. 80er hat Ihn nach ca 30 Eiern immer noch nicht...


----------



## Hammster (6. Dezember 2009)

Naja bei der Quest wo es den Eisbär manchmal als Belohnung gibt hatte ich das mount nach dem 23ten mal aber dem Proto laufe ich schon eine Zeit lang hinterher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (6. Dezember 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Das ist so eine Sache. Mein Bruder macht seit WotlK Release (ja, richtig gelesen) jede Woche brav sein Ei auf und hatte noch keinen Drachen.
> Ich dagegen hatte ihn schon im 2. UND im 8. Ei gehabt.



Habe grade nochmal den Screenshot rausgesucht.
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/8435/luckerx.jpg

Ist dann halt ärgerlich weil er beim Händler nicht ein einziges Kupfer bringt.


----------



## Pallamos (6. Dezember 2009)

ich find die rate extrem mies ich hab jetzt so ca mein 50. Ei und bisher alles gehabt bis auf den Proto!!!!

aber naja irgendwan..


----------



## Fr3ak3r (6. Dezember 2009)

öffne jetzt seit einem Jahr jede Woche die Eier, bisher noch kein Proto drin gewesen, mittlerweile hab ich den violetten protodrachen, der ja 310% fliegt, deswegen is mir der grüne nichtmehr so wichtig, aber dennoch schade das er nie gedroppt ist.


----------



## Traklar (6. Dezember 2009)

Da ich das Ei nur unregelmäßig mach kann ich dir nicht sagen wie viel ich schon gemacht hab, gedroppt ist es auf jeden Fall noch nicht. Ist auch nicht so schlimm, finde den violetten Protodrachen eh schöner.


----------



## Nikoxus (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hol das Ei seid Februar und hab noch kein Proto ein Freund von mir hat im Juli angefangen zu Spielen und hat den Proto schon.
Ein anderer war 3 Monate Inaktiv hat das Ei geholt nach einer woche aufgemacht und den Proto drinne gehabt,dann hab ich ihm was von dem Eisbären da gesagt,er macht die Daylie einmal und schon hat der den-.-


----------



## chris25200 (6. Dezember 2009)

mach das auch schon ca ein jahr lang mit meinen magier ... kein drache

freund aus der gilde hatte ihn nach zwei wochen.. was mich etwas geärgert hat.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Dezember 2009)

Bin seit Release am Eieröffnen. Bisher ohne Erfolg.
N Kumpel hatte schon 2 drin... *g*


----------



## Destructix (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein Krieger hatte das Vieh nach dem 2. Ei. Kurz vorher musste ich ja unbedingt den Roten Drachen kaufen... *grummel* schade um das Gold.


----------



## abe15 (6. Dezember 2009)

Destructix schrieb:


> Mein Krieger hatte das Vieh nach dem 2. Ei. Kurz vorher musste ich ja unbedingt den Roten Drachen kaufen... *grummel* schade um das Gold.



Warum KAUFST du den roten? 
Also auf meinem Server muss man dafür Heroerfolge machen, kA wie das bei dir ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santhor (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab den drachen beim 3. Ei bekommen.
Hab das Ei an meinem Geburtstag aufgemacht ^^ extra 2 tage gewartet


----------



## ThoWeib (6. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, der Zufall... Mit meiner Schurkin habe ich von März-April (weiß nicht mehr genau, bin aber im April bei den Orakeln ehrführchtig geworden) bis in den Oktober gebraucht, um endlich mal den Drachen zu kriegen. Also nahezu unendlich lange.

Meine Paladine hatte den Drachen dann im dritten Ei...

Ist wie mit dem Eisbären: man hat Glück, oder man hat kein Glück... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (6. Dezember 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Warum KAUFST du den roten?
> Also auf meinem Server muss man dafür Heroerfolge machen, kA wie das bei dir ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Drachen ! Nicht Proto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte mir beim Tempel vorher den Roten Drachen gekauft. Sry wenn das falsch zu verstehen war.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (6. Dezember 2009)

abe15 schrieb:


> Warum KAUFST du den roten?
> Also auf meinem Server muss man dafür Heroerfolge machen, kA wie das bei dir ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich glaube, er meint den Roten vom Wyrmruhtempel für 1700 Gold.

Hab nach ca. 40 Eiern auch noch keinen grünen Proto. Macht aber nichts - ich hab andere. ^^

Edit: Argh, zu langsam...


----------



## Murgul5 (6. Dezember 2009)

Hm also ich habe den Grünen Proto in meinem 16. Ei bekommen. Hab gehofft es wird nen Protowelpe zum verkaufen (damals waren die noch 1,5k Gold wer) Bam Grüner Proto!^^

Beim Weißen Eisbären, den hab ich immernochnicht, bin schon Monatelang am daylis machen bringt aber alles nix. Irgendwann war ich mal mit nem Gildenkollegen dabei, weil ihm Langweilig war. Ich mein so: Hey lass ma die Daily machen! Er wusste nichts von der, wir ham sie dann gemacht, ich öffnete meinen Rucksack und mein so schade, kein Mount. Er fragt nur ob der Weiße Eisbär das Mount sei und dann *bling* er Mountet auf und da war der Eisbär -.- xD


----------



## Mystiksitara (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin seit dem 26.11.08 80 und wenn ich davon ausgehe, das ich relativ zeitnah den benötigten Ruf bei den Orakeln hatte, da ich das Schmuckstück haben wollte, hole ich mir seit über einem Jahr jeden Donnerstag das Ei :-(
Ich hab die Zügel immer noch nicht :-(

Dafür hatten aber 2 Glückspilze aus meiner Gilde den echt im 1. Ei drin :-(
Ich fürchte fast das diese Zügel das Gegenstück zu Knurri bei mir sind, das Krokobaby aus der Shattangeldaily, den hatte ich auch erst einen Tag bevor WotLK rauskam :-(
Meine Gildenmember schliessen btw auch schon Wetten ab, wann ich den Drachen bekomme.....

Ich bin, was sowas angeht, echt das Paradebespiel für einen Schattenaccount, auch wenn es solche ja angeblich nicht geben soll ^^


----------



## vanelle (6. Dezember 2009)

Ohne scheiss. Nach dem zweiten Ei war er drin. Is auch schon ewig her.


----------



## Lekraan (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein Kumpel hat sich diese Eier Monate lang gekauft ... immer wieder ... erst dann kam sein Drache mit dem er Stolz herumpost


----------



## ReneK75 (6. Dezember 2009)

also gefühlt waren es ca. x-tausend eier bis der grüne Drache droppte.
(real dürften es nur so 20 Eier gewesen sein, zog sich aber trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
War grad in den Geisterlanden um als Ally die Feuer von Silbermond zu löschen - auf dem Weg dorthin hat mich so ein blöder Hordler gekillt (zur Info, bin auf einem PvE Server, allerdings war ich vom letzten BG noch auf PvP -  das lies sich der Hordler nicht entgehen).
Also als Geist mal eben 5min neben meiner Leiche gewartet - respawned und dann beim erholen das Ei-geöffnet  => dachte noch, was ist das für ein blödes pet das zügel heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))


----------



## bjxx (6. Dezember 2009)

ich mach das mit dem ei schon seit dem ich auf respektvoll bin das sind nun ca 8 monate - 1 monat wow pause das sind also 28 wochen und ich habe auch noch kein proto drake


----------



## Vanth1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Wo gibt es den das ei?


----------



## Kronas (6. Dezember 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den das ei?


bei den orakeln ab ruf respektvoll


----------



## Pesi (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab den Grünen ne zeit lang mit meiner mage gefarmt, bzw. immer eier gekauft irgendwann hab ich aufgehört mir immer direkt ein neues zu kaufen. Dann hatte ich mir mal wieder eins gekauft. Waren gerade pdk 25 und sind ausnahmsweise an den champions gewiped ich guck auf mein ei: oh es is fertig mach es auf: Grüner Proto drin, ohne darauf nur gehofft zu haben etc. Müste das max. 10te Ei gewesen sein. Hab nie gezählt. Benutzen tue ich ihn eh nie, hab den Zeitverlorenen und Roten Proto von daher hätte auch jemand anderes den haben können.


----------



## chriss95 (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hab mir bestimmt scon 50 von den teilen gekauft noch nie einer drin gewesen
dafür ist aber shcon mehrmals mount in turm gedropt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuhmuh (6. Dezember 2009)

Der grüne Protodrache: jetzt in jedem sieben Ei!


----------



## Flamet0wer (6. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, also bei den Überaschungseiern ist auch immer in jedem 7. Ü-Ei was besonderes drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin jetzt seit einem halben Jahr dran, das bedeutet etwa 24 Eier, mein Kumpel seit über einem Jahr, gehen beide immer leer aus. Meine Twinks haben mittlerweile alle Madenhackerversionen und ein Kobrajunges, zum Glück hab ich nicht so ein pech wie mein Kumpel, der hat fast immer die dämlichen hunderjährigen Eier drin. Und jetzt kommt der Clou, eine Freundin von uns hat diesen Drachen im 3. un 4. Ei. >.< Da bekomm ich Plague, sie hat sogar einen GM angeschrieben ob sie die Zügel nicht jemandem schnenken könne, aber so eiskalt wie ein Blizzard nun mal ist, machen die das net.


----------



## Orgoron (6. Dezember 2009)

Leute ganz einfach erstmal die Katze vom Nachbarn abmurksen und bei Vollmond im Garten vergraben.

Dann an dem Tag wo das Ei reif ist vorm Einloggen drei runden in Unterhosen und auf Knien ums Haus rutschen, nun hämmert ihr euch vorm hochfahren vom Rechner noch genau einen Zahnstocher unter jeden Fussnagel, dann droppt er spätesten beim dritten mal.... versprochen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zero-X (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab anfangs gedacht das man das Ei nur 7 tage haben muss und dann der Drache drin ist. Hab mich auch gefreut wie nen Schneekönig als einer drin war nur war es das Pet, hatte nen GM angeschrieben warum ich denn net hätte.

Seit diesen Tag suche ich das Mount, immerhin hab ich auch schon über 100g durch denn Pet verkauf bekommen... aber kein Mount!
36 Eier hab ich schon.


----------



## Brassé (6. Dezember 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Leute ganz einfach erstmal die Katze vom Nachbarn abmurksen und bei Vollmond im Garten vergraben.
> 
> Dann an dem Tag wo das Ei reif ist vorm Einloggen drei runden in Unterhosen und auf Knien ums Haus rutschen, nun hämmert ihr euch vorm hochfahren vom Rechner noch genau einen Zahnstocher unter jeden Fussnagel, dann droppt er spätesten beim dritten mal.... versprochen !
> 
> ...



Hab ich gemacht, hat bis jetzt leider noch nicht funktioniert, naja vllt hab ich noch glück^^


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (6. Dezember 2009)

Seit mehr als 3 Monaten dran - bisher kein Glück.^^


----------



## Bushkila (6. Dezember 2009)

bei mir war er im 2ten ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KellerK1nd (6. Dezember 2009)

hab eben mein 25. auf gemacht, hundertjähriges ei, zum kotzen


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Dezember 2009)

KellerK1nd schrieb:


> hab eben mein 25. auf gemacht, hundertjähriges ei, zum kotzen




Naund Kellerkinder ham doch zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2009)

hatte auch das mega Glück den mit meinem Schamanen aus dem 2ten Ei zu kriegen. Andere aus meiner Gilde haben da schon nen Monat drangesessen und waren dann schon neidisch weil ich grad mal 80 war ^^

noch besser war aber das ich ca. 2 Tage später auch noch den blauen gekriegt hab, obwohl ich eigentlich passen wollte, da ich ja schon den grünen hatte. Meine Gruppe hat mich aber dazu gedrängt und was is 100 und jetzt hab ich 2. War aber auch das einzige Glück was ich mit mounts hatte bisher.

Mounts aus Kara, Tdm, Fds, Strat nie gesehen und auch den Bär aus der Hyldnir Quest nicht.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich mach schon gar keine mehr auf.. hab auch um die 20 geöffnet.. hab mittlerweile jedes Pet und selbst meine Twinks haben davon schon Pets. Als Krönung waren die letzten 5 Eier nur Hundertjährige drin.. seitdem lass ich es weils mich nur noch ankotzt.

Achja.. den Hyldnir Bär hatte ich nach 3/4 Jahr Daily machen.. cool oder? -.-


----------



## NightKnoTEngage (6. Dezember 2009)

ne frage^^ von wo bekommt man denn das ei?


----------



## Senseless6666 (6. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Achja.. den Hyldnir Bär hatte ich nach 3/4 Jahr Daily machen.. cool oder? -.-




Welche dailys denn?^^




NightKnoTEngage schrieb:


> ne frage^^ von wo bekommt man denn das ei?




Na kaufen bei den Orakeln wenne dort sonstwas fürn ruf hast, bei den Wolfvciechern ka was da drinne ist, bin bei keiner der beiden hoch^^


----------



## Eiwynn (6. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch schon X Eier aufgemacht und bis auf zwei mal Madenhacker oder die kleine Kobra drin...naja bei den Brunhildar hatte ich aus jucks mal wieder die Quests gemacht und peng hatte im Beutel den Bären..hab mich riesig gefreut^^ 
Naja es gibt welche die bekommen den Protodrache sofort udn einige nach jaaaaaaaaahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wünsche den jenigen die ihn noch nicht haben und mir, das wir auch bald die glücklichen Besitzer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

obwohl ich nicht mehr spiele...die sache mit diesem ei war wohl das schlimmste was ich in wow immer wieder durchgemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab alles gekriegt, nur nicht diesen schönen drachen...und jedes mal das gleiche, das wurmt einen schon :-P


mfg, exe


----------



## soca291 (6. Dezember 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> war damals mit meinen krieger nen halbes jahr drann^^
> 
> aber anders gesagt:
> 
> ...




also bi meinem main wars sogar 2mal hintereinander drin also das is extreme glückssachemitm twink bin ich auch schon beim 10. ei und noch nich drin gewesen


----------



## schleicher77 (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte den Proto im 3ten Ei

Mit anderen 3 Charakteren versuch ich es schon seit etwa 8 wochen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crawler18 (6. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab ja normalerweise nie Glück bei sowas... aber da doch endlich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte ihn nach dem 9. oder 10. Ei.
Aber nur als Vergleich: Mein Bruder zockt auch und hat immer noch keinen. Und er lässt auch keine Woche aus. Dafür hat er ein paar andere lustige Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedPala (6. Dezember 2009)

ne frage wo kann man die quest für den weißen bären annehmen ? ^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube mir ja selbst nicht, aber ich hatte extrem viel Glück
1. Madenhackerjunges
2. Weisses Madenhackerjunges
3. Weisses Madenhackerjunges
4. Eier
5. Eier
6. Protopet
7. Grüner Proto.

Ich habe im Ts gesagt:" YAAAY, hab den Grünen Proto!" 
Danach kam als nicht ernstgemeinte Antwort:" Wäre fies, wenn du den Reitskill noch nicht hättest" 
"ähh, ich hab ihn auch noch nicht..." 
"WAAAS!?"

Hat auch beim Rest der Gilde im Gildenchat für Belustigung gesorgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (6. Dezember 2009)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Ich glaube mir ja selbst nicht, aber ich hatte extrem viel Glück
> 1. Madenhackerjunges
> 2. Weisses Madenhackerjunges
> 3. Weisses Madenhackerjunges
> ...



also hattest du ihn oder hast du sie nur veralbert?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg, exe


----------



## lord just (6. Dezember 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> war damals mit meinen krieger nen halbes jahr drann^^
> 
> aber anders gesagt:
> 
> ...




natürlich kann man dem glauben schenken. meine freundin hatte direkt im ersten, im 12. und vor kurzem nochmal den drachen gehabt.

laut statistik hat der drache ne dropchance von etwa 4% wodurch man ihn theoretisch nach 20 eiern mindestens einmal haben müsste, jedoch muss das nicht sein. der eine hat halt glück und bekommt von 20 eiern 3 drachen und wer anderes hat nach 100 eiern noch immer keinen.

ähnliches gilt für die dropmounts.

stratholme zum erstenmal gelaufen und direkt das mount gedropped und das zu zeiten wo es nur 0.1% dropchance hatte (hab es aber nicht bekommen).

ich hab es mittlerweile aber schon aufgegeben mit dem drachen. hab ihn mit meinem paladin bekommen aber den spiel ich nicht mehr und mit meinem krieger hatte ich noch kein glück.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (6. Dezember 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> ne frage wo kann man die quest für den weißen bären annehmen ? ^^



Brunnhildar


----------



## Bollga (6. Dezember 2009)

ich mach den jetz schon seit 1 jahr jede woche auf, also oft^^
immernoch nix aber alle meine twinks haben haustiere


----------



## BuffedPala (6. Dezember 2009)

wie heißtn die quest für den weißen bär und wo gibts die ?


----------



## Tamîkus (6. Dezember 2009)

bin beim glaub ich 30ten ei aber noch kein protodrachen gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (6. Dezember 2009)

BuffedPala schrieb:


> wie heißtn die quest für den weißen bär und wo gibts die ?




Setzen 6 !!!! Ich habs doch oben geschrieben..


----------



## GordenFree (6. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte es ca 8monate nicht bekommen. hatte es auch seit ich 80 war und dort daylies machen konnte versucht.
nun hab ich den drachen auch.

ps. keine lust auf rechtschreibung zu achen, viel gemütlicher so^^


----------



## timinatorxx (6. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?
> 
> Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^



2. ei hab ihn bekommen hab nach 7 tagen einfach nochma 7 tage gewartet dann isses austomatisch aufgegangen


----------



## Thuzur (6. Dezember 2009)

Tja, wenn der olle Drache eine Dropchance von 20% hätte würden ihn ja auch nur noch die Hälfte der Leute haben wollen. Soll halt was besonderes sein, oder!?

Mir sind die Dailys im Becken zu doof. Deshalb habe ich es in all den Monaten noch nicht mal geschafft genug Ruf zusammenzufarmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So what.. habe ja den blauen Protodrachen  - der ist noch seltener   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So´n bisschen was besonderes will man ja doch sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReVert (6. Dezember 2009)

hey, sry wenn ich so doof frag aber um was für ein ei handelt es sich denn hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? 
kann mir vllt jemand sagen wo es dieses gibt und was es bringt und wo es zu bekommen ist.^^


----------



## Amandea (6. Dezember 2009)

Seit April jede Woche 1 Ei, kein Drache.
Seit ich 80 bin jeden Tag bis jeden 2 Tag die Daily bei Brunhilda, kein Eisbär.


----------



## BuffedPala (6. Dezember 2009)

ScreamSchrei schrieb:


> Setzen 6 !!!! Ich habs doch oben geschrieben..



ouhman syr hab übersehen und danke für die auskunft


----------



## Bader1 (6. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem 8. oder 9. Mal bekommen^^


----------



## yanno (6. Dezember 2009)

jop meine freundin auch gleich beim ersten mal das reittier und ich sitze auch schon nen jaht dran und bekomme es nicht

mfg alex


----------



## Perrad (6. Dezember 2009)

3 oder 4 Ei :-)


----------



## Garziil (6. Dezember 2009)

<--- Lucker   den Grünen im 1 Ei und den Blauen beim 7x Turm Hero


----------



## Revantaurus (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte Glück mit meinen dudu habe ich es mit dehn 2 ei geschafft meine frau war sehr sauer auf blizz weil sie hat schon 25 gekauft^^. Glück muss man haben .


----------



## Feorix (6. Dezember 2009)

mein hunter hatte in im 26ten ei,mein dk hat etz auch schon so ca 8-10 eier gekauft und hatt ihn noch nich


----------



## Shadria (6. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> ... hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten...


...aus jedem 7. Ei? ...du verwechselst das mit der Kinderüberraschung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin hab inzwischen ca. 40-50 Eier geöffnet... kein Mount... na ja... irgendwann wird es schon klappen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Pusillin schrieb:


> ...
> Btw.: Spiele seit 4 Jahren WoW, und habe mehrere Twink *und ich hab auch noch nie was Episches gedroppt*.


...bei dir besteht eine Chance wenn man dich killt, das was episches dropt? Cool!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuzur (6. Dezember 2009)

ReVert schrieb:


> hey, sry wenn ich so doof frag aber um was für ein ei handelt es sich denn hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da Ei kannst Du beim Rüstmeister der Orakel im Sholazar-Becken kaufen.
Dafür musst Du - glaube ich - einen respektvollen Ruf haben. Den wiederum bekommst Du durch eine längere Questreihe und einiger Tage regelmäßigen Daily-Quest abarbeitens. Genaueres dazu hier auf Bufed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Ei musst Du dann eine Woche behalten bis es "schlüpft". Was dann rauskommt ist halt Zufall und im optimalfall der grüne Protodrache von dem hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (6. Dezember 2009)

Mache es seit Anfang 2009 jede Woche mit 4 Chars auf...
und hab mit KEINEM den Drachen...

Mein Kumpel hatte ihn schon 3x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Kanns bezeugen, selbst gesehen)


----------



## ReVert (6. Dezember 2009)

was für eier denn ich will auch pets und drachen!


----------



## schmetti (6. Dezember 2009)

Bin d schon dran seid das Addon rausgekommen ist , und hab es immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja dafür hab ich die Ulduar Drachen und den für den Erfolg Was für eine seltsame Reise  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ihn mittleweile auch ne Weile und ich hab nich immer extra ein Ei geholt wenn ich keins hatte sondern nur wenn ich in der nähe war.

Habt ihr schonmal gehört das man das Glück nicht zwingen sollte ? ^^


----------



## Orgoron (6. Dezember 2009)

SuperAlex! schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl Glück hängt vom Charakter Namen ab, Blizz hat das so eingestellt das die Dropchance von Sachen bei bestimmten Kombinationen höher ist, weil mit meinem Main hab ich beim lvln nie was grünes von normalen mobs bekommen. Mit meinem Twink bekomm ich ziemlich oft was von normalen mobs, manchmal kann ich das sogar gebrauchen.
> 
> Oder DK's, ich hab schon mindest 30 DK's gemacht, wegen langeweile, 40g und der tollen q-reihe. Bei manchen bekomm ich die 5 Ghule aus den ersten 7 mobs, bei anderen muss ich 30 mobs killen.
> 
> Hab das prinzip noch nciht herausgefunden wie das funktioniert, aber eventuel liegt es nicht am Namen sonder es wird einfach per Zufall gemacht, ka. Ach Übrigens, der Name von meinem Char hat 4 Buchstaben und die hälfte von dennen sind mitlaute(a,e,i,o,u, oder sind das umlaute???), also kurz, rund und wenig glück, mein glücklicher twink hingegen hat nen langen Namen mit 2 apostroven... seltsam nicht?




Also hier zeigt sich mal wieder das der Mensch einfach keinen Sinn für warscheinlichkeiten hat. 

Schonmal was von Zufallsgenerator gehört.

Es liegt natürlich am Namen schon abgefahren auf was für Ideen manche kommen ^^


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir auch noch kein proto.... Hatte aber dafür den Eisbären in der 3 Tasche


----------



## byteboy86 (6. Dezember 2009)

Treni schrieb:


> war damals mit meinen krieger nen halbes jahr drann^^
> 
> aber anders gesagt:
> 
> ...





Naja ich habe meins wirklich beim ersten ei gehabt den drachen manche leute haben halt glück und manche haben halt pech


----------



## minischaf (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein hexer hatte den grünen im 1.ei drinnen...

Der grüne ist eig gar nicht soo selten...


----------



## Dragull (6. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?
> 
> Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^



also ich bin jetzt beim 52 ei und hab den Grünen Protodrachen immer noch nicht drin gehabt , muss ich da für eigentlich ehrfürchtig sein oder reicht das respektvoll an ruf  ?


----------



## Aiml3ss (6. Dezember 2009)

hab mir in der Zeit von April bis August das Ei gekauft und natuerlich nur Eier oder Madenhackerjunge bekommen. Den Welpen hat mir 'n Gildenkollege geschenkt, nachdem er den zum ichweissnichtwievielten Mal rausgezogen hat.
Naja, seit August bin ich in den USA, mache ein Auslandssemester und somit auch gezwungener Massen Pause. Hab mir vor der Abreise natuerlich noch ein Ei gekauft und bin mal gespannt, was nach einem halben Jahr Reifezeit rausschluepft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salflur (6. Dezember 2009)

Also bei mir wars so das ich mir zu Beginn immer grosse Hoffnungen gemacht habe. Danach bin ich eigtl immer desinteressierter geworden bis ich iwann mal in meinen inventar schau und das die eierschalen sehe

Ich guck rein denk mir nix dabei und Zack: Ich seh erstmal nur die lilane Farbe vom Item. 

Ich glaub ich hab erstma 10 seks gebraucht um es zu realisieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

Und seitdem hab ich einen Protodrachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Grushdak (7. Dezember 2009)

Bin nun mit Grushdak seit ca Juli (denke ich) bei den Orakel soweit, daß ich das Ei bekommen kann.
Bei meinem bisherigen 4x Öffnen waren "nur" diese 100jährigen Eier und 2 Pets drinnen.
Danach müsste als Nächstes entweder das dritte  Pet oder der Drache kommen.^^

Wahrscheinlich werden es aber wieder verdorbene Eier.

p.s Ich hole die Eier auch nicht wöchentlich.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (7. Dezember 2009)

AUch seit dezember 2008 dran und den scheiss noch ned bekommen :-(


----------



## Damatar (7. Dezember 2009)

Ocha ja bin da auch schon lange dran, immer nur pets und eier, zumindest hab ich alle pets die droppen könne zusammen, ich habs geshaft mir eher die schildköte zu erangeln oder  aus dem beutel den weisen eisbären zu kriegen als det proto, aber ich geb nicht auf


----------



## Booldwish (7. Dezember 2009)

Würden andere Spieler nich immer wieder berichten das sie ihn haben,
oder ich ihn ab und zu mal an mir vorbeifliegen sehe,
würde ich meinen DAS MOUNT GIBT ES NICHT^^
zoqq seid februar mein dk naja seid 2 monaten spar ich mir den weg zum ei
vllt sollte ich eine MIMIMI patch den grünen drachen raus aktion starten LOS TODESRITTER unsere chance mimimi zu verbreiten^^

ne mal erlich hab einfach kein bock mehr und naja hab ja den Zeitverlorenen da brauch man den Grünen nich mehr so sehr^^

nichts desto trotz

VIEL GLÜCK euch allen^^

PS: Schildkröte,ratte aus dala,alter fusch und co.....ALLES GELOGEN!!!!!!^^


----------



## Damatar (7. Dezember 2009)

Booldwish schrieb:


> Würden andere Spieler nich immer wieder berichten das sie ihn haben,
> oder ich ihn ab und zu mal an mir vorbeifliegen sehe,
> würde ich meinen DAS MOUNT GIBT ES NICHT^^
> zoqq seid februar mein dk naja seid 2 monaten spar ich mir den weg zum ei
> ...


Die Kröter gibet die hab ich erlangelt, die ratte alerdings......lassen wir das^^


----------



## KellerK1nd (7. Dezember 2009)

Es gibt ja auch schon einige Mysterien zu dem Ei, wann man es holen muß, bei Vollmond und wenn alle Planeten in einer Reihe stehen, wann man es aufmachen muß. Ich finde den grünen und blauen richtig schön, der zeitverlorene sieht etwas zu ocker aus und der lilane, omg ein Schwuchteldrachen (Bloodelfgay-only)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ist ja schon fast wie die arme Milkakuh die an ihrem Farbschock gestorben ist. Ich glaube auch das die amerikanische Regierung was damit zu tun hat. Da werden bestimmt IP's gefiltert, wenn du zu oft schlecht über die Amis schreibst, schicken die ne Mail an Blizz, dass du den Drachen nicht bekommen darfst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sonst noch wer Verschwörungstheorien?

Oh Mist, ich glaube ich habe mich jetzt damit bestimmt lebenslänglich disqualifiziert für den grünen Protodrachen. Ach egal ich bin erkältet, ich schiebe meine merkwürdigen Post's auf die Medikamente. PÖSE PHARMAINDUSTRIE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## radio-activ (7. Dezember 2009)

hatte ihn auch im ersten Ei, der Drache lag dann noch wochen auf der Bank rum, weil ich noch net Epicfliegen hatte.

Dafür bekomm ich den Protodrachenwelpling einfach nicht


----------



## hey dude (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte den als erstoooor1111elf
aufm ganzen server! Im ersten Ei gedropt zusammen mit dem rosanen und dem gelben Protodrachen!

...

...

...

...

Ich versuchs schon seit ca. 5 Monaten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (7. Dezember 2009)

kumpel aus der gilde hatte einen im 2. und im 5. ei. der hat sich beschwert das ihm nochn madenhacker fehlte...

habs inzwischen selber aufgegeben, hab rostigen und violetten. wayne grün


----------



## MoonFrost (7. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?
> 
> Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^



Ich hatte in den ersten 4 eiern jedes pet 1mal. Im 5ten die gammeleier. Und im 6ten Das mount. seid dem nie wieder n ei geöffnet. (War ca 2monate nach release)


----------



## Stevesteel (7. Dezember 2009)

habe leider nach weit über 20 geöffneten Eiern auch noch nicht das mit dem Drachen, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (7. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?
> 
> Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^



War damals im 2.ten Ei drin mit Level 78 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (7. Dezember 2009)

Mit einem Char hab ich November 08 begonnen und hatte den Proto im Dezember. Da sich die Pets damals super verkaufen liessen, habe ich weiter Eier geöffnet und hatte so um Februar meinen zweiten..
Der hat aber auch den TLPD, die ganze Sache war insofern für ihn eh sinnlos.

Jetzt öffne ich seit Juli Eier mit einem andren Char.
Der hatte 8 Wochen hintereinander nur die Gammeleier drin.
Dann hab ich ein Ticket geschrieben und nen GM belästigt, da ich mit meinem andren Char vielleicht einmal ein Gammelei hatte und das gar nicht kannte. Seitdem sind immer Pets drin aber bisher kein Drache.
Ist natürlich nur Zufall.


----------



## Kultig (7. Dezember 2009)

> das die meisten ihn aus dem 7



da hast wat verwechselt mit den Überraschungseiern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




War unterschiuedlich bei mir, mal wars im 30. ei, mal im 3-4


----------



## Vrost (7. Dezember 2009)

Es ist alles Glück und mathematischer Wahrscheinlichkeitslogarythmus...

Mein grüner Proto war im 1. Ei....und hab noch 2 bekommen bis ich alle 4 Pets hatte.... dafür angle ich mir nen Wolf, renne ständig 
nach Stratholme und bekomme weder Schildkröte, noch Timed-Proto noch Baron-Mount... und das alles für nen Druiden, der sowieso 
nur Flugform nutzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## campino76 (7. Dezember 2009)

meine Hexe hat ihn im 6. oder 7. Ei gehabt.. bei meiner Kriegerin und der Schurkin war er schon beim 5. drinnen.


----------



## j4ckass (7. Dezember 2009)

Also bei meinem Krieger war der grüne Proto im 5. oder 6. Ei drinnen.


----------



## Lari (7. Dezember 2009)

Gildenkollegin hat seitdem es möglich ist jede Woche ein Ei, montags kriegt man dann im TS oder Gildenchannel immer ein "FUUUUU" zu lesen oder zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgoron (7. Dezember 2009)

Mârmëlâdë schrieb:


> Mit einem Char hab ich November 08 begonnen und hatte den Proto im Dezember. Da sich die Pets damals super verkaufen liessen, habe ich weiter Eier geöffnet und hatte so um Februar meinen zweiten..
> Der hat aber auch den TLPD, die ganze Sache war insofern für ihn eh sinnlos.
> 
> Jetzt öffne ich seit Juli Eier mit einem andren Char.
> ...




Sry aber wie bescheuert kann man sein ? ^^

Wenn der Drache in jedem 3. Ei wär würde der Tread wascheinlich lauten mimimi jeder Gimp fliegt wie ich mit nem grünen Proto rum ! WtF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flachtyp (7. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den grünen mit 4 Chars, und mein erster war auch WIRKLICH im 1 Ei drinne. Der 2 dann im ca 5 und mein 3 war auch so nach 20 Eiern drin.
Mein Schurke mußte knapp 30 Eier öffnen bevor er mal drin war. 

Ich halte auch 2-3 % für realistisch.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (7. Dezember 2009)

Also ich mache schon seid 1 monat nach erscheinen von WOTLK immer die eier... und nie war er drin. scheisse unfair, aber habe auch den violetten Protodrachen.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (8. Dezember 2009)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Sry aber wie bescheuert kann man sein ? ^^
> ...........




Ich weiss nicht, vielleicht solltest mal deine Grundschullehrerin fragen, ne Ferndiagnose ist da schlecht.


----------



## Zauma (8. Dezember 2009)

Den Flugdrachen hatte ich im ersten Ei. Meine Frau hat dafür einige Monate gebraucht. Da hatte ich den Drachen schon bestimmt 3x bekommen. Dafür bekam ich den Welpen dann erst nach einem halben Jahr.

Ist eben reiner Zufall.


----------



## asimo (8. Dezember 2009)

bei mir war es das 4 ei hatte die fraktion wieder auf hasserfüllt weil ich die andere fraktion hoch spielen wollte kauft mir das letzte ei und 7 tage später war mein grüner protodrache drin


----------



## turalya (8. Dezember 2009)

Millwall schrieb:


> Bin jetzt ca beim 6ten Ei oder so und hatte bis jetzt auch noch kein Mount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


in jedem *7.* ei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HostileRecords (8. Dezember 2009)

Auch schon seit mehr als nem Halben jahr dabei, bislang kein Drache... =(
am Weekend geh ich in nen Archa Raid, öffnet jemand so nen Ei und hat den Protodrake drinn.. und meint dann "ach, schon wieder der drache.. hab den doch schon längst".
Da war ich schon ein wenig neidisch >.>


----------



## dergrossegonzo (8. Dezember 2009)

Kakashi10 schrieb:


> Hallo wie das thema schon sagt gehts um das Mysteriöse Ei aus dem Mehere sachen schlüpfen wie vorallem Zügel des Grünen Protodrachen hab schon mehmals gelesen das die meisten ihn aus dem 7 bzw. dem 15 Ei hatten ich hab heute mein 26. Ei auf gemacht und immer noch kein drache ich bekomme nur Hundertjähriges Ei oder Weißes Madenhacker junges. Wollte jetzt mal wissen wie viele Eier hab ihr schon auf gemacht?
> 
> Ach ja sorry wegen der Rechtschreibung^^



3 Chars auf 80 - der erste hatte es nach dem 4. Ei - der andere nach 6 Monaten und mein Main *heul* macht
jetzt seit *11 !* Monaten jede Woche Eier auf - ohne den Drachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, entweder hab ich irres Pech, oder aber die Chance ist echt viel mieser als man denkt.


----------



## The-Quila (8. Dezember 2009)

einaml das food bekommen, dann alle haustiere direkt nacheinander, dann nochmal food und dann das mount.

achja das moutn hab ich schon 2 mal rausgeholt aus dem ein. schade, dass man das nicht verkaufen kann -.-


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (8. Dezember 2009)

ca. 20 eier, kein drache =(
ich werf die pets schon in den müll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

manche haben eben pech, und andre kein Glück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (8. Dezember 2009)

Das ist Zufall, bei mir aus der Gilde hat einer das beim 2. Ei gehabt und ein anderer hats immer noch nicht und der wartet schon Monate drauf. Bei mir selber hats so 3-4 Monate gedauert. Bei den Wolvar das Wildherzenbier ging dann dafür flotter, das hatte ich beim ersten Mal gleich.


----------

